# Score!



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2012)

I sold my buon vino mini jet filter on Craigs list this weekend and purchased new cabinets for above my lab table.


----------



## Flem (Feb 27, 2012)

Good score, Dan!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2012)

Sweet deal


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sweet. You already have a great area, can only imagine when you're done with all your improvements.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like a winner! Pics!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like a winner! Pics!



I am staining them tonight. I got a 54x24x12" unit. It is sized to fit right over the washer and dryer in a laundry room. Lowes had a finished one for $89 and Home depot was $119 for an unfinished oak one. So I talked to them at HD and told them I was buying one today and it was up to them where I was going to purchase it. They found a way to fanagle the price and knock 20% off bringing it down to Lowes price. They didn't have to as they were two different cabinets and Lowes was not the same quality.


----------



## Flem (Feb 28, 2012)

You sly old fox, er wolf!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2012)

More stuff! Man that wine room is going to be worth more then your house itself! Has your tax collector sen your basement lately$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2012)

Wade E said:


> More stuff! Man that wine room is going to be worth more then your house itself! Has your tax collector sen your basement lately$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ LOL



Nice equipment but so far I have refused to fix up the basement into a finished room. I like the idea of keeping it just production and storage. Too many people finish off the basement but rarely end up using it for entertaining. Now if I had 2000 sq ft down there that would be a different story.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 29, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I am staining them tonight. I got a 54x24x12" unit. It is sized to fit right over the washer and dryer in a laundry room. Lowes had a finished one for $89 and Home depot was $119 for an unfinished oak one. So I talked to them at HD and told them I was buying one today and it was up to them where I was going to purchase it. They found a way to fanagle the price and knock 20% off bringing it down to Lowes price. They didn't have to as they were two different cabinets and Lowes was not the same quality.



Speaking of Lowes and Home Depot, do you all know that they offer a 10% discount to all _current and former military personnel?_ I did not until I went in with my division cap on and they asked me if I was former Army. I said yes and got 10% off on the spot.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 29, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Nice equipment but so far I have refused to fix up the basement into a finished room. I like the idea of keeping it just production and storage. Too many people finish off the basement but rarely end up using it for entertaining. Now if I had 2000 sq ft down there that would be a different story.



I do like the cabinet over the table idea. Hmm. My basement is about 1500 sq ft, with a 1000 sq ft living/game room and 500 sq ft for the wine Lab. I spend all my time down there. <I think I need some sun!> If I could (or would be _allowed_) to *un*finish the basement and make the whole thing my Lab, I would. The other household resident (my lovely wino wife) would likely not approve.

I always feel like...


----------

